# Best laugh I've had in months!



## zadiac (17/2/16)

I was browsing YouTube as I regularly do and came across this quite old video. I've seen it before and decided to watch it again as it is (to me) one of the best videos on YouTube.



After watching the video I wanted to post a comment and read the last comment posted and it just cracked me up so much I couldn't stop laughing for about 5 minutes. Now, I have a strange sense of humour and can watch a whole comedy without cracking a smile (even if I find it funny), but this had me almost off my chair, but you have to watch the video to understand the comment.

Check the top comment:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/16)

@Cat Weasle is a winner. 
although the little girl conducting them while hanging with one hand on the light pole was pretty skillfull too.


----------



## shaunnadan (17/2/16)

YouTube comments are the best part !


----------



## BubiSparks (17/2/16)

To think... The man was totally deaf by the time he wrote that!

I like the comment by Suge212 myself..........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (18/2/16)

Wish I could watch Youtube at work... Would make me so much more efficient and stuff.


----------



## BhavZ (18/2/16)

I think the little girl dropped some bit coins in that hat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jan (19/2/16)

One of my favorite's by arguably the best composer of all time


----------



## BumbleBee (19/2/16)

What an amazing spectacle, just gives me goosebumps.


----------

